# Folding board with V-Groove



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

New system here in Germany anybody see this in US yet?

Also have slotted board for tight radius


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

is it gypboard?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes it is comes in 5/8's and 1/2" they have quite a few more just posted a couple thought was interesting.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

We do this with wood for small boxes all the time. Not sure if drywall paper is adhered well enough to do this on large pieces.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Weird stuff. Seems like it would be hard to handle.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

kgphoto said:


> We do this with wood for small boxes all the time. Not sure if drywall paper is adhered well enough to do this on large pieces.


 
You would think so they come in sizes up to 4X10


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

whats the point ?


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the points is so you wouldn't have to tape inside or outside corners on a low impact area like a soffet.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

right, I see it now. Interesting, I'd give it a shot..


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*radius rock*

have cut slots in a lots of bord thin solid cote with mesh tape. take it slow it well bends around any radius. cut marks close together. cool dude in broken arrow


----------



## joecarlsbad (Sep 12, 2014)

Ive done this in Aus, we used an old router. Takes a bit of time but saves you on angles


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

would be cool to hide pvc pipes ...like a vent pipe or add it with some tt and do some cool art with it:yes: no wood needed to use a tt tray ceiling
I would love to have a sheet to play with


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

That is why they make drywall framing angle.


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Ive used the radius board. Its weird to cut, fragile and a pita to screw because of the voids and inconsistencies.

Id say both of these products werent made by drywallers and are primarily cool in _theory_.

Neat idea though I guess, just inpractical. As a framer when I need a box, I build a box.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Here it is now 2016, and this mean and method is gaining more and more acceptance ... more and more traction ... especially in NYC. Talk to me ... have any of you on this thread looked into and/or experienced the drywall shape fabrication experience?


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Here it is now 2016, and this mean and method is gaining more and more acceptance ... more and more traction ... especially in NYC. Talk to me ... have any of you on this thread looked into and/or experienced the drywall shape fabrication experience?


I've felt that you could expand your market by suggesting drywall as canvas alternative to the art community. It's all I've ever used for my artwork. When I saw your technology I instantly thought it would be great for creating a seamless wall canvas out of drywall. Further, you could create whatever reveal you wanted. Lightweight, cost effective, efficient and durable. Could you please provide a link to where I could purchase a small unit with price points?
https://www.facebook.com/FhabConcepts/photos/?tab=album&album_id=153374511474446


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Any experiences experienced using Festool Track Saw and Router Systems for Prefabricated Drywall Shapes ... V-groove cut, glue and fold?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> Any experiences experienced using Festool Track Saw and Router Systems for Prefabricated Drywall Shapes ... V-groove cut, glue and fold?


we use festool router with straight edge for cut, glue and fold and glue and paper tape again for more strength......2 guys made 24 sheets in one day and for 2 guys take 3 1/2 days to set up and install it.....you can see the result in the pics


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

keke said:


> we use festool router with straight edge for cut, glue and fold and glue and paper tape again for more strength......2 guys made 24 sheets in one day and for 2 guys take 3 1/2 days to set up and install it.....you can see the result in the pics


Good stuff! Great pictures!

Interested people are interesting people ... 

How long have you been doing what you're doing the way that you're doing it?

For how long "down under" has drywall shape prefabrication been an alternative means and method for multifaceted details? How has it changed your ability to control schedule? How has it influenced and/or changed your mindset and motivation regarding project strategy?

What alternative complementing means and methods of framing are you employing?

How many other competing characters are doing the same?

Have you tried using RebateMate for your butt ends?

Thanks very much for the response to the questions regarding the revolutionary evolution of this empowering means of production.


----------

